# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Démodécie

## Poska

Il me semblait qu'il y avait déjà plusieurs sujets, mais pas moyen de les retrouver, alors désolée de l'éventuel doublon...

J'aimerais avoir des renseignements pratiques sur la démodécie: les traitements et leurs coûts, les chances de guérison complète, les éventuelles précautions à prendre avec un chien atteint...
Le chien concerné est dépoilé au niveau du ventre, du poitrail et de la tête, la peau est propre, le chien est jeune et en pleine forme. Il a déjà un traitement sous forme de cachets, mais je n'en sais pas plus.
Je lis tout et n'importe quoi sur le net donc si vous pouviez m'éclairer un peu...  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour les traitements je ne suis pas au fait des derniers trucs sortis, mais des généralités importantes :
On peut dire que la démodécie n'est pas une maladie parasitaire à strictement parler, c'est un problème immunitaire. En effet demodex canis fait partie de la flore cutanée normale du chien, 50% des chiens sains sont porteurs mais n'ont aucun symptôme car leur système immunitaire efficace empêche la prolifération. Un chien qui déclare une démodécie, c'est un chien qui a une baisse immunitaire à un moment qui permet qu'il se laisse envahir par un parasite qui était déjà présent.
Donc, soigner une démodécie en tuant les parasites, c'est une chose, mais vu qu'on arrive jamais à les éradiquer complètement, il est important de s'occuper du problème immunitaire cause de la maladie. 
Ca peut être une insuffisance immunitaire génétique, auquel cas l'animal a montré des symptômes très tôt, et ça reviendra inlassablement durant toute sa vie, il faudra retraiter régulièrement. Mais ce n'est pas systématique : des chiens ont une légère sensibilité mais en ayant un bon régime alimentaire, une vie saine non stressante, en étant stérilisés, on arrive à n'avoir jamais de rechute.
Et de nombreux chiens font une petite poussée à la puberté et après c'est fini.

----------


## itchika

Akira a eu la démodécie, seulement je ne me souviens plus du tout du cout des médicaments dsl.  ::  (en tout cas je n'ai pas le souvenir d'un prix exorbitant).

D'ailleurs je ne crois pas qu'elle avait des cachets, en revanche elle a eu pendant 3 semaines un produit qui sent l'essence à appliquer sur la zone (autour de l'oeil dans son cas). Mais tout dépend de l'étendu de la zone atteinte aussi. 

Ce n'est pas contagieux d'un chien à un autre, et le chien porteur l'est à vie, personnellement pour Akira ce n'est jamais revenu pour le moment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ben muzarègne a beaucoup mieux expliquée que moi.  :Smile: 

Personnellement Akira a eu aussi la gale au même endroit, et la démodécie était pasée inaperçu (ou était effectivement la conséquence de cette attaque parasitaire qui a créé une baisse immunitaire)

----------


## Poska

Dans le cas de ce chien, c'est sa mère qui lui a transmis la maladie, toute la portée a été atteinte. Parle t-on quand même d'un problème immunitaire dans ce cas?
En quoi la non stérilisation est un facteur de rechute?
La puberté il est en plein dedans, il a 11 mois je crois.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Itchika si c'était limité et que la cause a bien été trouvée, il y a de très fortes chances que ça ne revienne jamais. On considère que 90% des démodécies guérissent spontanément - c'est pour ça que de nombreuses personnes vont dire "j'ai essayé tel truc ça a très bien marché" alors que pour un autre cas ça ne fera rien du tout : parce qu'en fait le chien aurait très bien guéri tout seul.




> Dans le cas de ce chien, c'est sa mère qui lui a transmis la maladie, toute la portée a été atteinte. Parle t-on quand même d'un problème immunitaire dans ce cas?





> En quoi la non stérilisation est un facteur de rechute?
> La puberté il est en plein dedans, il a 11 mois je crois.



C'est la mère qui transmet le parasite dans tous les cas, c'est le cycle normal. Mais pour quasi tous les chiens, ce n'est pas un problème, le demodex est là comme tous les autres microorganismes qui constituent la flore normale, et ne cause aucun symptôme. Tous les chiens porteurs de demodex (tous les malades, et 50% des chiens sains, qui n'ont jamais et n'auront jamais de symptômes de démodécie) l'ont eu par leur mère, transmis lors de la tétée. Ce qu'on peut dire, si toute la portée a été atteinte, c'est qu'il y a une faiblesse immunitaire familiale = d'origine génétique très probablement.
Il a eu les premiers symptômes à quel âge ? Plus ça apparaît tôt, plus c'est problématique (ça veut dire que la faiblesse immunitaire est + importante). Si ça apparaït à la puberté seulement, c'est relativement moins grave. Dans tous les cas il faut stériliser parce que le stress agit beaucoup sur le système immunitaire, et que les variations hormonales sont un facteur de stress important pour l'organisme : la puberté étant le pire, mais par la suite, une chienne non stérilisée peut avoir une rechute à chaque période de chaleurs.

----------


## sylviana

Han, tu vas adopter?  ::

----------


## Poska

> Han, tu vas adopter?


C'est loin d'être décidé encore, reste à voir sa compatibilité avec les autres chiens (indispensable chez nous!) et si l'alchimie passe avec nous, enfin surtout avec mon homme (c'est une dobinette, donc ce sera plus sa chienne forcément). 
On prend notre temps pour se décider, et si quelqu'un d'autre craque sur elle entre temps, tant mieux pour elle  ::  

Muzarègne merci beaucoup pour toutes ces explications.
Il me semble qu'elle a ce soucis depuis longtemps, si j'ai bien compris c'est en grande partie la raison de son abandon avec son frère, lui aussi atteint. En tout cas à 8 mois, âge de son premier séjour en refuge, elle l'avait déjà. Ses ex-adoptants (qui l'ont ramené la semaine dernière) n'ont pas assumé le coût du traitement, du coup là elle est de nouveau pas mal dépoilée.
Il est clair que si elle vient chez nous elle sera stérilisée, donc un facteur de risque en moins, c'est bon à savoir. 

Personne n'a une idée du coût du traitement? C'est "très cher" selon l'employé du refuge, mais il n'a pas su nous dire exactement... J'ose espérer que c'est juste pour décourager les adoptants non sérieux...

----------


## sylviana

Moi, je ne doute pas que ça va le faire  :: 
Chez Dobermann en détresse, ils ont soigné pas mal de chiens atteints, voire très atteints. Tu peux peut être voir ça aussi avec eux pour des conseils?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Certains ont du succès avec l'ivomec pour traiter le demodex (hors AMM donc), ça ne coûte rien en plus, surtout pas pour les colleys border etc, mais pour les dobs pas de soucis.

Pour renforcer le système immunitaire / éviter les rechutes : 
- stérilisation 
- attention aux vaccins : très très souvent, vaccin = rechute, donc tu vaccines vraiment le minimum. Là elle va avoir son rappel des un an, tu le fais, et après le moins possible, tous les 3 ans par exemple. (le véto risque de dire oui mais blabla .... pour info, le vaccin parvo est efficace au moins 7 ans ...)
- alimentation : de nombreux nutriments sont importants, surtout zinc, vitamine C, et protéines, il ne faut pas lésiner sur un aliment contenant beaucoup de protéines d'excellente qualité, rajouter du jaune d'oeuf cru par exemple .... enfin plein de vitamines et minéraux sont importants de toute façon.
- du coup, comme compléments alimentaires : vitamine C, beaucoup (j'ai connu des gens avec une carline très atteinte qui donnaient plusieurs g par jour .... attention quand même, pour les reins, ce n'est pas terrible), zinc, tout ce qui booste le système immunitaire type echinacea. Et, très important, des probiotiques.
- Essayer de limiter le stress, autant psychologique que physique (ça peut être le froid, la peur, la compétition, le chaud ... quand tu connais ton chien tu vois à quoi il est le + sensible).
- Tut ce qui demande un effort au système immunitaire peut causer une rechute : parce qu'il ne peut pas être "au four et au moulin" ^^ - c'est pour ça que vaccin >> rechute. Donc, éviter que le chien ne tombe malade (ha ha je sais c'est idiot, mais bon), par exemple, traiter préventivement contre les vers et parasites externes de façon sérieuse.

----------


## Poska

Voilà la bête



edit: merci pour tous ces conseils muzarègne, je les garde précieusement  ::

----------


## itchika

Ah oui elle est quand même bien atteinte Akira c'était très limité autour d'un oeil.

Je viens de retrouver sur le forum de border le cas d'un chienne très atteinte de démodécie, et effectivement la maitresse parle d'un traitement très couteux, tu veux que je lui demande le prix?

En tout cas elle a une super bouille!  ::

----------


## sylviana

J'ai vu des chiens encore plus atteints que ça...
Claire qu'elle est belle..... Et elle a une queue!  ::

----------


## Poska

Oui je veux bien itchika, merci  :: 

Oui elle est entière la miss, ça change! Et ça ne l'empêche pas d'avoir une vrai bouille de dobinette  :: 



Spoiler:

----------


## sylviana

Sur la 2e photo, ça lui fait des oreilles à la Voraus  ::

----------


## Noemie-

Nous on traite les chiens atteints avec les pipettes "advo-cate" :grattgratt: mais je ne connais pas bien cette maladie.

----------


## 2amours

Ici ma chienne chanel en est atteinte depuis c'est 1 mois!! Autant vous dire que ont a carrément failli la perdre a un moment...
Mais bon ma chienne est un cas appart (dixit les vétos).
En traitement il y a ectodex (a faire en "bain")
ivomec mais certains vétos ne préfère pas tenter.
Il y a aussi les cachets dont je n'est plus le noms.
Le mieux étant de commencer par les traitements qui ne sont pas fort pour ensuite se diriger vers les traitements plus fort!
En ce qui concerne ma chienne elle n'a jamais réagi a aucun traitements, enfin si mais plutôt mal... Ça l'aide mais a courte durée sinon a longue durée ça empire... Elle va avoir 2 ans cette année et la maladie est toujours la et le sera malheureusement a vie.
Ça ne lempêche absolument pas de vivre elle a pour le moment le poils assez "beau", il faut juste la surveiller constamment et une alimentation aussi assez "compliqué" pour elle.
Quand a la stérilisation/ castration effectivement c'est impératif de le faire sinon a chaque chaleur la maladie risque de s'aggraver.
voila pour mon expérience a moi  :Smile:

----------


## misslady

on a eu plusieurs chiens au refuge, la derniere une chiotte shar pei...
pour le traitement : un vermifuge (je ne sais plus lequel) qui est aussi efficace contre le demodex, un collier antiparasitaire (et le j'ai aussi un trou) a changer toute les 3 semaines et des bains une fois par semaine...

par contre c'est LONG et il faut faire des gratages de peau regulier : on arrete le traitement seulement une fois le taux de bestiles suffisament bas;

ca peut prendre des mois...

et en effet ca peut recidiver souvent.... comme ne jamais revenir....

si cette chienne n'a jamais eu de traitement "serieux" impossible d'evaluer la "gravité" de son cas...

pour exemple:
(je n'ai pas retrouvé de photos de son arrivée la elle avait deja quelques semainesde traitement...

et apres : http://refuge-arpa.over-blog.com/art...-93220083.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il y a aussi l'advocate (pipette) qui est soit-disant efficace aussi contre le demodex.

----------


## Ode77

Bonjour, 

Si je peux vous aider avec mon expérience, c'est avec grand plaisir.

Ma petite Nalah (âgée aujourd'hui de 7 mois) a ou est également atteinte de Démodécie. Je dois faire des analyses pour savoir si elle est guérie. Mais comme je l'ai lu plus haut malheureusement un chien atteint de démodécie l'aura tjs. Ma vétérinaire comme d'autre on d'abord cru a la teigne en effet elle était verte à la lumière donc ma Nalah a été traité dans un premier temps pour ca (cachet puis application locale a diluer dans de l'eau).
Et puis les plaques grossissaient, elle se grattait de plus en plus. Donc j'ai fais faire des analyses par grattage sur la peau. Grattage jusqu'au sang (beurk) attention âme sensible sortir de la pièce... Le verdict est tombé 8j après. Démodecie confirmée.
Elle était atteinte sur les flancs, ventre, poitrail et oeil  gauche (mais bizarrement par oeil droit).
Comme traitement elle a eu les pipettes d'advocate pour commencer. Attention tout de même. L'advocate est un traitement fort normalement une pipette par mois pdt 3 mois puis à renouveler si besoin. 
Si votre véto veut faire comme mon ancienne véto, c'est à dire attaquer de facon agressive la démodécie en faisant un pipette par semaine pdt 3 semaines... Je ne le vous conseille pas. Ma louloute pesait moins de 10kilo et le traitement a été trop severe pour elle. Réaction : cystite.

Puis j'ai eu un collier préventic à l'Almitraz = 19,40€ chez ma vetérinaire. Ce collier est super bien pour le traitement de la tete. Nalah a récupéré tout ses poils. il est valable 3 ou 4 mois. Et il sens la chlorophylle.
Puis l'éctodex: application locale = 35 € le flacon tous les 4j à diluer aussi et a laisser sécher. 
Financièrement j'ai de la chance Nalah est une petite chienne dc le flacon m'a fait tout le mois.

Il parait que cette maladie est transmise par la mère. Seuls les chiots qui ont un système immunitaire défaillant (malnutrition principalement) développeront la démodécie. Ensuite dans la vie quotidienne à chaque stress les plaques peuvent ressortir. Nalah nous à fait la démodécie 1 mois et demi apres que nous l'aillions adopter. Pourtant croyez moi elle en a eu du stress. Elle vient de Guadeloupe. Donc elle a pris l'avion, elle a été mal traiter la bas. Une fois en métropole elle a fait plus de 4 -5 heures de voiture pour arrivé chez nous pour être accueillis par un chat plus gros en poids et en taille qu'elle.

Le traitement peut devenir onéreux pour des gros chiens mais c'est une maladie MORTELLE si elle n'est pas soignée. Elle n'est pas contagieuse au contraire de la teigne.

Voila en espérant que cela n'a pas été trop long et que ça puisse aider quelqu'un...

----------


## Poska

Merci pour vos témoignages  :: 

Bon j'ai un petit soucis, on en a parlé vite fait à notre véto, elle connaît le cas de cette chienne par le biais d'une collègue... bref elle nous déconseille de la prendre car il y aurait selon elle un risque de contagion pour nos autres chiens. Et parce que le traitement est long, coûteux et contraignant, mais ça ce n'est pas trop un soucis.
Donc quid de la contagion entre chiens? Sachant que nous avons de vieux loulous à la maison dont l'immunité n'est plus au top.

----------


## 2amours

Ce n'est absolument pas contagieux! La véto pas très cool sur ce coup... Le seul risque que tu a est que ton autre chien en soit porteur et qu'il ne l'est jamais déclaré et qu'un changements le stresse et qu'il la déclare. Mais en dehors de ca ce n'est absolument pas contagieux! Ah que ça m’énerve les véto qui disent ça. 
La soeur de ma chienne a etait euthanasié a cause d'un véto qui a dit exactement la même chose (traitement coûteux pratiquement aucune chance de guérison etc...)

----------


## sylviana

ça me surprend aussi....

----------


## misslady

pour moi le seul risque c'est que d'autres chiens refilent un truc a celui qui a la demodecie du fait de sa faible immunité...
jamais entendu dire que ce soit contagieux...

(au passage "_Puis j'ai eu un collier préventic à l'Almitraz = 19,40€ chez ma vetérinaire. Ce collier est super bien pour le traitement de la tete. Nalah a récupéré tout ses poils. il est valable 3 ou 4 mois. Et il sens la chlorophylle.
Puis l'éctodex: application locale = 35 € le flacon tous les 4j à diluer aussi et a laisser sécher._ " c'est bien de ce collier et de cette lotion que je parlais...

----------


## nini

ton véto dit n'importe quoi s'est pas contagieux par contre la démodécie le chien peut l'avoir qui il a un gros stress comme un abandon ou un chien battu
donc moi je serai toi je la prendrais cette petite 
moi j'ai eu cayenne qui avait la démodécie 
voila j'ai fait un montage vite fait pour vous montrer 

voila j'ai fait un montage vite fait pour vous montrer 

j'ai mis 2ans 1/2 a plus en avoir elle a eu des soucis de santé et a eu deux anesthésie donc forcément elle pouvais pas guérrir 
mais sinon je lui fesait le bain d'ectodex 2 fois par semaine il me semble et shampooing de pyoderm et vers la fin j'ai rajouter 
 le collier préventic il y a de l'amitraz dedans avec l'homoépathie et depuis elle ne m'a plus jamais refait de démodécie 
le traitement est long , ectodex s'est 30 euros la bouteille sachant que s'est 15 ml de produit pour un litre d'eau je crois

----------


## 2amours

pour ma chienne...
Au pire de la maladie (quand elle a failli en mourir...) elle était déjà sous traitement depuis un moment!

et d'autres photos ou la maladie était bien présente mais pour un cas comme chanel relativement "calme"


depuis que l'ont a su qu'elle aurait la maladie a vie et qu'on essaye de stabilisé au maximum...


Personnellement ma chienne a vue au total 5 vétérinaire (clinique ils sont donc plusieurs + les remplaçants) et bien ils ont étaient choqué car nous avons meme retrouvé des demodex dans la cire de ses oreilles (du jamais vu pour mes vétos! aucun traitements n'existe pour traiter dans la cire des oreilles).
Enfin bref non absolument pas contagieux Coûteux oui selon le chien...

----------


## mimine

la démodécie peut apparaître sur ton vieux chien s'il subit un stress et que ça fragilise encore plus son système immunitaire et qu'il est porteur depuis sa naissance. Ca fait beaucoup de facteurs "pas de bol" quand même  ::

----------


## Poska

Vous me rassurez, ça me semblait bizarre aussi parce qu'on a clairement dit au refuge qu'on avait d'autres chiens et ils n'ont jamais parlé de contagion. J'ai fait quelques recherches aussi de mon côté et il n'est effectivement jamais question de contagion entre chiens adultes, sauf en "conditions expérimentales extrêmes", et je ne veux même pas savoir ce que ça veut dire.
Par contre vu qu'on a un vieux dob affaibli, race apparemment prédisposée à cette maladie, on a tout de même quelques craintes. Vu son état je me dis que s'il était porteur il l'aurait déjà déclaré depuis longtemps, mais bon...

Impressionnant l'état de vos loulous! Et l'évolution est tout aussi impressionnante.

Bon on va discuter de tout ça tranquillement, on va lui présenter Nounours et Samba cette semaine (elle a déjà rencontré Calie) et on avisera...

----------


## mimine

> J'ai fait quelques recherches aussi de mon côté et il n'est effectivement jamais question de contagion entre chiens adultes, sauf en "conditions expérimentales extrêmes", et je ne veux même pas savoir ce que ça veut dire.


très certainement des conditions de stress et de promiscuité intenses .. pour provoquer une réponse du système immunitaire (ou pas)  ::

----------


## nini

> Vous me rassurez, ça me semblait bizarre aussi parce qu'on a clairement dit au refuge qu'on avait d'autres chiens et ils n'ont jamais parlé de contagion. J'ai fait quelques recherches aussi de mon côté et il n'est effectivement jamais question de contagion entre chiens adultes, sauf en "conditions expérimentales extrêmes", et je ne veux même pas savoir ce que ça veut dire.
> Par contre vu qu'on a un vieux dob affaibli, race apparemment prédisposée à cette maladie, on a tout de même quelques craintes. Vu son état je me dis que s'il était porteur il l'aurait déjà déclaré depuis longtemps, mais bon...
> 
> Impressionnant l'état de vos loulous! Et l'évolution est tout aussi impressionnante.
> 
> Bon on va discuter de tout ça tranquillement, on va lui présenter Nounours et Samba cette semaine (elle a déjà rencontré Calie) et on avisera...


 tout a fait si ton loulou aurait du te la déclarer il l'aurait déja fait

----------


## Antartica

et, même si ce n'est pas un traitement à proprement parlé (si tu choisis de l'adopter), lui faire une bonne cure de pro/prébiotiques et de magnésium x fois par années peut aussi grandement aider à renforcer au sens large son système immunitaire!

----------


## Poska

> et, même si ce n'est pas un traitement à proprement parlé (si tu choisis de l'adopter), lui faire une bonne cure de pro/prébiotiques et de magnésium x fois par années peut aussi grandement aider à renforcer au sens large son système immunitaire!


Merci pour l'info, où trouve t-on tout ça?
Voilà 8 jours qu'elle est à nouveau sous traitement et sa peau est déjà beaucoup plus belle  :: 
Et bientôt la belle va quitter le stress du box, ça ne pourra qu'arranger les choses...

----------


## Antartica

alors, le magnésium, en vente libre -sans ordonnance je veux dire-, en pharmacie, ça coûte trois fois rien, en sachet à diluer dans l'eau... (attention de ne pas surdoser, ça peut donner des selles molles, donc, tu dilues le sachet (c'est des petits sachets de quelques grammes) dans un litre 1/2 d'eau, et tu verses un peu de ce mélange dans la gamelle d'eau par exemple (ou directement du mg en poudre dans la gamelle, mais pas tj évident à doser, il faut vraiment "une tombée", càd à peine!)

les pro/prébiotiques, il y en a en parapharmacie, pharmacie (déjà acheté là bas pour ma part en tout cas), et peut être aussi en grande surface, rayon diététique, mais n'ai pas vérifié!
C'est souvent en gellules à "ouvrir" sur l'aliment...

Ca ne "guérit" pas au sens propre du terme, mais ça renforce vraiment l'immunité de l'animal au sens large du terme, ça améliore la digestion, sa peau, etc...

On peut en faire des cures 2 à 3 fois par an sur quelques semaines (une quinzaine de jours, c'est bien)!

De manière générale, ça sert pour les chiens à digestion difficile et/ou à pbm de peau, et/ou à soucis de peau/pwals diverses!
(ça peut servir dans la même idée lors d'une période de stress, de transition alimentaire etc!)

Et surtout, ça ne peut rien (à moins d'aller donner des doses astronomiques évidemment) dérégler, abimer chez l'animal!

----------


## jenny02

Je viens de vor ce post...

Alors ma Luna a eu la démodécie déclencher à ses 2 mois... Le véto nous a de suite parler d'eutha en me disant que ce serait long couteux qu'elle serait toujours malade... Moi j'ai décider que ma Luna allait vivre...
Nous avons donc commencer son traitement bain d'ectodex 2 fois par semaine il faut surtout être très rigoureux dans le traitement... Elle a eu 3 mois de traitement et s'en était fini de sa démo...
Aujourd'hui elle a 3 ans et demi et n'a eu aucune rechute elle a un très beau poil bien doux... 
Cette maladie n'est absolument pas contagieuse uniquement entre la mère et ses chiots.
Ma chienne est vaccinée totalement tous les ans elle a été stériliser sans soucis...
Je suis bien contente d'avoir suivi mon instinct et d'avoir donné sa chance a ma louloute.
Par contre le traitement a un prix oui on en a eu pour 600€ pour 3 mois de traitement mais elle a chopé x saloperies durant les 3 mois ce qui fait que nous allions en moyenne 2 x par semaine chez le véto...

----------


## nini

génial poska tu nous mettra des photos

----------


## Poska

La miss doit arriver bientôt normalement... j'avais juste oublié le petit détail de sa non stérilisation, donc je croise les doigts pour que ses chaleurs ne soient pas prévues pendant les semaines à venir.
Parce qu'on ne la prend qu'en FA pour l'instant, et la stérilisation est apparemment à la charge des adoptants (sympa!) donc pas de sté prévue tant qu'on n'est pas sûrs de la garder. ça complique un peu la chose vu que j'ai des mâles non castrés en pension...

Antartica, merci pour les précisions. Je suis bête en plus je donnais des probiotiques et levure de bière à mon rott qui avait une pyodermite à la fin, donc je suis censée connaître  :: 

jenny merci pour ton témoignage. D'après ce que j'ai compris oui il faut être très rigoureux dans le traitement, et c'est souvent ça le problème, les gens ne le sont pas assez donc les vétos voient beaucoup de rechutes. En tout cas ma véto m'a dit n'avoir jamais vu un chien atteint ne pas faire de rechute... Heureusement que j'ai vos témoignages pour me prouver le contraire!

----------


## Antartica

j'en ai fait régulièrement des cures (longues cures) à Taïga quand elle est passée au barf il y a des années, et du coup, la transition s'est très bien passée! (même nous, on peut en faire en hiver, ou aux périodes de coup de mou, ça ne soigne pas, mais, en prévention ou en soutien de... ça aide beaucoup)!
sur des chiens qui ont des soucis divers et variés de peau, de poils, de digestion, d'ellergies etc, ça fait souvent beaucoup!

----------


## misslady

en fait il ne faut surtout pas areter le traitement tant que tu n'as pas eu de grattage de peau revenu négatif... tant que le parasit est présent, on traite...

----------


## Antartica

d'autant plus, il me semble (je n'ai pas relu le topic, désolée si je radote sur ce qui aurait déjà été dit) que la démodécie touche les chiens dont le système immunitaire est affaibli, au sens large... d'où l'importance, de le renforcer, mais aussi effectivement, d'avoir une continuité dans le traitement, qu'il soit curatif ou préventif! ;-)

----------


## sylviana

> La miss doit arriver bientôt normalement... j'avais juste oublié le petit détail de sa non stérilisation, donc je croise les doigts pour que ses chaleurs ne soient pas prévues pendant les semaines à venir.
> Parce qu'on ne la prend qu'en FA pour l'instant, et la stérilisation est apparemment à la charge des adoptants (sympa!) donc pas de sté prévue tant qu'on n'est pas sûrs de la garder. ça complique un peu la chose vu que j'ai des mâles non castrés en pension...
> 
> Antartica, merci pour les précisions. Je suis bête en plus je donnais des probiotiques et levure de bière à mon rott qui avait une pyodermite à la fin, donc je suis censée connaître 
> 
> jenny merci pour ton témoignage. D'après ce que j'ai compris oui il faut être très rigoureux dans le traitement, et c'est souvent ça le problème, les gens ne le sont pas assez donc les vétos voient beaucoup de rechutes. En tout cas ma véto m'a dit n'avoir jamais vu un chien atteint ne pas faire de rechute... Heureusement que j'ai vos témoignages pour me prouver le contraire!




 ::

----------


## Poska

Question bête: faut-il un shampooing spécial pour laver un chien atteint? J'ai un shampooing spécial démangeaison/peau sensible où je ne sais plus trop quoi (pour chien bien sûr), je peux l'utiliser?

----------


## jenny02

Pour Luna c'était des bain pas de shampoing mais un produit très fort (ectodex) à diluer dans l'eau et lui appliquer partout...

----------


## Poska

Je ne parle pas de traitement, juste d'une bonne douche pour éliminer l'odeur de chenil en fait. La miss avait pour habitude de sauter dans ses excréments en box et vu qu'elle a la diarrhée depuis plusieurs jours... je vous laisse imaginer  :: 
En traitement elle n'a que de l'oral.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Un shampooing doux ça va, ce qu'il faut éviter c'est tout ce qui est gras, pas d'après shampooing etc (bon sur un dob ...  ::  ) et des trucs trop décapants qui vont agresser donc fragiliser (savon ...).

----------


## Poska

ok merci  ::

----------


## Poska

Alors la miss va très bien, la démodécie recule, les poils repoussent bien.
Par contre vu que c'est une FA je n'ai pas le choix du véto et celui désigné par le refuge, ben je n'ai pas du tout confiance (j'ai mes raisons).
Donc question: les antibios, c'est indispensable tout le long du traitement ou pas?

----------


## jenny02

C'est nikel que la démodécie s'arrange.

Ba moi elle n'avait pas d'antibio tout le temps ma dondon a eu une pyodermite (pas du tout sur de l’écriture en gros elle avait des boutons tout moche sur le bidon) donc la elle a eu des antibio, et elle m'a fait une poussée de fièvre avec ganglion de la taille d'un oeuf de poule dans le cou donc la encore antibio sinon elle n'en a pas eu tout le temps...

----------


## didou752

Les antibios c'est pour éviter la surinfection, il a refait des prélèvements?

----------


## Poska

Bilan de la visite: plus d'antibio pour la miss, et un nouveau bidon de médicament commandé.
Elle n'a pas proposé de prélèvement, de toutes façons elle n'avait pas l'air de bien connaître la démodécie (elle voulait lui faire une piqûre de cortisone, c'est moi qui lui ai rappelé que ce n'était pas une bonne idée...)
Bref je verrais avec ma propre véto pour les prélèvements, quand les papiers d'adoption seront fait  ::

----------


## Poska

J'ai demandé un grattage hier, au bout de 3 mois de traitement, le demodex est toujours bien présent... c'est long!
Prochain grattage dans 1 mois.

----------


## itchika

Ah oui c'est super long! Faut dire qu'elle était quand même bien atteinte ta louloute.  ::

----------


## jenny02

Pour Luna mon véto m'avait donné du Promeris duo c'est des pipette puce et tiques qui traitent aussi le demodex...
Je l'ai traité pendant 6 mois a la fin du traitement avec et depuis plus aucune récidive...

----------


## Ephéliann

Bonjour,

J'arrive sur ce post  :Smile: 




> Certains ont du succès avec l'ivomec pour traiter le demodex (hors AMM donc), ça ne coûte rien en plus, *surtout pas pour les colleys border etc*, mais pour les dobs pas de soucis.


Pourquoi pas les colley etc ? Nous allons prendre en FA Pippa http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/pippa-petite-femelle-passe-lourd-nee-2011-mukitza-107703/
Qui semble avoir du berger

Merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

parce que la mutation du gène M-D-R-1 les rend vulnérable face à la molécule active contenue dans l'ivomec (l'ivermectine je crois, mais à confirmer par quelqu'un qui s'y connait mieux que moi). il existe un teste génétique à faire chez le véto pour voir si le chien en question est porteur de cette mutation

----------


## Ephéliann

D'accord merci 
Test génétique ca doit coûter bonbon ça  ::

----------


## Lou

Tu as toutes les infos ici : http://www.collie-online.com/colley/mdr1/mdr1_test.php
Le prélèvement se fait chez le véto mais l'analyse se fait en labo. En France c'est aux alentours de 60 mais il existe un labo slovène qui fait le test pour 30 (cf. lien ci dessus).

----------


## Ephéliann

Merci Lou !  :Smile:  
Je vais finalement avoir besoin de ce test, Pippa ne supporte pas l'interceptor !
Je vais commander, merci beaucoup !! En plus ce prix est "sympa" à coté des 68 que j'ai vu ^^

----------

